# Dinning or kitchen table



## tator (Feb 23, 2008)

I have ben asked to build a dinning table {rond} cant find any dimensons . 
Will seat six adults .
With one or too leavs
Thanks for the help:yes:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

make the round table a splitter if possible. A flat board for filler.
3 parts. 2 half moons and one rect.
tracks underside. pull and push method.
that way the table can be bigger if needed.


----------



## tator (Feb 23, 2008)

Stuat need dim! Thanks Taror:yes:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tator,

I built a round table for my family of seven. It did not have a leaf, but it was 60" diameter and we fit around that with room to spare. We sat 10 at it occasionally, but a 5' table will fit 6-8 comfortably, unless you've got some petty large people.

So if you're putting a leaf in, I would guess that a 54" round would seat 6 quite well, and with the leaf, you can add more, dependent on the size of your leaf and of your people. And your opening mechanism.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tator said:


> I have ben asked to build a dinning table {rond} cant find any dimensons .
> Will seat six adults .
> With one or too leavs
> Thanks for the help:yes:




For six people 44" would be on the minimum side and 48" plus is more acceptable.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Tator

Our dining table is 52 inches in diameter. It has four legs, rather than a pedestal, and comfortbly seats four in the round. The single leaf is 24 inches wide, and with it in place the table will comfortably seat six. A single pedestal design might seat six comfortably, in the round, but might not be as stable when extended. I have seen designs that look like a single pedestal, but when you extend the table the pedestal splits in half for the extra stability.

Gerry


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

here is some helpful guidelinde


ok sorry attachment is too large to load on here


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/furnituredimensions.pdf
here it is this should help everyone


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/shopmath/shopmath.html
and some more here


----------



## tator (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Lucas those help a lot

Now can sonone help out with the apern would like to make it in the round with glud up thin oak

thanks Tator


----------

